# Tomb of Unknown Soldier: Guard Duty Details



## Doc

On Jeopardy the other night, the final question was, How many steps does the guard take during his walk across the Tomb of the Unknowns? ------ All three missed it ---

This is really an awesome sight to watch if you've never had the chance Very fascinating.

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier

1. How many steps does the guard take during his
walk across the tomb of the Unknowns and why?

21 steps. It alludes to the twenty-one gun salute, which is the
highest honor given any military or foreign dignitary.

2. How long does he hesitate after his about face to begin
hisreturn walk and why?

21 seconds for the same reason as answer number 1

3. Why are his gloves wet?

His gloves are moistened to prevent his losing his grip on the rifle.

4. Does he carry his rifle on the same shoulder all the time and if not, why not?

He carries the rifle on the shoulder away from the tomb.
After his march across the path, he executes an about face
and moves the rifle to the outside shoulder.

5. How often are the guards changed?

Guards are changed every thirty minutes, twenty-four hours a day, 365 days a year.

6. What are the physical traits of the guard limited to?

For a person to apply for guard duty at the tomb, he must be between 5' 10' and 6' 2' tall and his waist size cannot exceed 30.' Other requirements of the Guard:
They must commit 2 years of life to guard the tomb, live in a barracks under the tomb, and cannot drink any alcohol on or off duty for the rest of their lives.
They cannot swear in public for the rest of their lives and cannot disgrace the uniform {fighting} or the tomb in any way. After two years, the guard is given a wreath pin that is worn on their lapel signifying they served as guard of the tomb. There are only 400 presently worn.
The guard must obey these rules for the rest of their lives or give up the wreath pin.

The shoes are specially made with very thick soles to keep the heat and cold from their feet. There are metal heel plates that extend to the top of the shoe in order to make the loud click as they come to a halt.
There are no wrinkles, folds or lint on the uniform.
Guards dress for duty in front of a full-length mirror.
The first six months of duty a guard cannot talk to anyone, nor watch TV.
All off duty time is spent studying the 175 notable people laid to rest in Arlington National Cemetery. A guard must memorize who they are and where they are interred.

Among the notables are: President Taft, Joe E. Lewis {the boxer} and Medal of Honor winner Audie Murphy, {the most decorated soldier of WWII} of Hollywood fame.

Every guard spends five hours a day getting his uniforms ready for guard duty.

ETERNAL REST GRANT THEM O LORD, AND LET PERPETUAL LIGHT SHINE UPON THEM.

In 2003 as Hurricane Isabelle was approaching Washington , DC , our US Senate/House took 2 days off with anticipation of the storm. On the ABC evening news, it was reported that because of the dangers from the hurricane, the military members assigned the duty of guarding the
Tomb of the Unknown Soldier were given permission to suspend the assignment.
They respectfully declined the offer, 'No way, Sir!' Soaked to the skin, marching in the pelting rain of a tropical storm, they said that guarding the Tomb was not just an assignment, it was the highest honor that can
be afforded to a serviceperson.
The tomb has been patrolled continuously, 24/7, since 1930.

God Bless and Keep Them

I don't usually suggest that many emails be forwarded, but I'd be very proud if this one reached as many people as possible.
We can be very proud of our young men and women in the service no matter where they serve.
Duty - Honor - Country
IN GOD WE TRUST


----------



## jimbo

Doc, at least half that article is simply not correct.  For one there is no barracks under the the tomb.  The guards live on various military posts around DC.  There is a semi barracks under the seating in the grandstand where the on duty but not marching guards spend their time.  I think the shift is 24 hours.  There is no maximum height requirement.  Many are over 6'2".  There is no maximum waist size requirement  The guards are not restricted regarding alcohol, either while in the guard or for life.  Showing up drunk would be grounds for dismissal.  But that's true of most military.

Having said that, Arlington National should he on every one's bucket list.  The place is awe inspiring, and changing of the guards is the best 30 minutes in DC.


----------



## Big Dog

https://freetoursbyfoot.com/guarding-the-tomb-of-the-unknown-soldier/


----------

